# Nicolas Gombert missa



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I got to admit i would lisen more and more of this composer since the arrival of Gombert Motets 2 by the prestigious beauty farm ensemble.So i start lisening to his missa media vita wow what a missa, than his easter miss, two excellent released and works.

Gombert like Jeremy Summerly put it is hard to love(because of is personnal life) but not is music,
let's face it his chansons française, his motets, his missa, he was a prolific composer and deserve a lisen.

He is whiteout a doupt one of the most key figure and important composer between Josquin era and Palestrina like naxos put it on a cd.

What about is chansons française are there any cd of them beside naos French chanson.

I salute all my friend at talk classical Hdpower ,Bettina, Traverso,ManxfEEDER, chordalrock ect
you know who you are , thanks for the support and people joiin my group franco-flemish guid 
your welcome.

:tiphat:


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

All right, I've joined your group. Let's see if we can get some discussion going.

Gombert masses can be interesting but so far I haven't become obsessed about them the way I have with some of his motets. Still I wish more of them were recorded, they bear the unmistakable Gombert mark on them.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i follow you on this mather his motets whee prestigious his French chanson too but my friend try a good version of media vita missa, welcome to my group sir.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

welcome to my group Juciful may i dare invited you to joins this group, your an inerresting poster you made me discovered some good music.


----------

